# Längere Gewindeschrauben für Corsair H70 WK?



## gecco (19. August 2011)

*Längere Gewindeschrauben für Corsair H70 WK?*

Ich hab mir zusätzlich zu der Corsair H70 WK noch pro Lüfter(2x)einen Lüfter Shroud bestellt.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya 120x120x20mm Shroud Plexi Phobya 120x120x20mm Shroud Plexi 38112
Da sich jetzt natürlich der Abstand der Lüfter zum Radiator ändert,um 20mm brauche ich jetzt längere Schrauben als die Serienschrauben!
Schraube Serie 30mm+20mm Shrouds sind also mindestens 50 mm Schrauben,also ab in den Baumarkt und da erklärten sie mir das das keine normalen Gewinde sind!Shit!
Ich hab die Schraube zuhause abgemessen und sie ist 




Tabelle der Gewindemaße für das UNC Gewinde    Kennung  Durchmesser
(Zoll)  Durchmesser
(Außen mm)  Durchmesser
(Kernloch mm)  Gänge
je Zoll  Steigung
(mm)   





























  N 6 - 32 UNC  0,138  3,505  2,85  32  0,794 
Jetzt hab ich herausgefunden das ich die bei Aquatuning bestellen kann,da sind aber die längsten 40mm lang und ich brauch mindestens *50mm* länge!

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Montagematerial

Im unteren Viertel der Liste findet man folgende Schrauben:
Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 30 Kreuz (4xStück) - black nickel Serienlänge
Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 35 Kreuz (4xStück) - black nickel
Phobya Schraube UNC 6-32 x 40 Kreuz (4xStück) - black nickel

Warum um Gottes Willen verbaut man solche´Utopischen Schrauben!!!!
Also entweder ich hab mir die Shrouds umsonst bestellt oder ich finde irgendwo solche Schrauben!
Wo bekomme ich solche Schrauben her,oder soll ich das Gewinde im Radiator nachschneiden auf ein normales 4mm Gewinde,oder ist dann der Radiator hinüber???
Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## gecco (20. August 2011)

*AW: Längere Gewindeschrauben für Corsair H70 WK?*

Gibts nirgends auf der Welt diese Schrauben?
Was denken sich die von Corsair solche Schrauben zu verbauen!
Wäre es möglich ein "normales" 4mm Gewinde reinzuschneiden ?Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2011)

*AW: Längere Gewindeschrauben für Corsair H70 WK?*

Also, ich kenn die Kühlbauteile nicht, aber: gibt es da vlt die Chance, dass man da schrauben komplett durchschiebt und am Ende dann mit einer Mutter fixiert? dann wäre es egal, welches Gewinde man nimmt, sondern Du kaufst im Baumarkt nur Schrauben,die halt durch den Bohrkanal für die Schrauben passen, und passende Muttern dazu.


----------



## Charcharias (21. August 2011)

*AW: Längere Gewindeschrauben für Corsair H70 WK?*

passen in die h70 denn keine normalen metrischen gewindeschrauben?? dann sollte es nicht schwer sein welche zu bekommen, habe jetzt erst letztens im baumarkt M3x70mm gekauft und kürzen kann man die immer noch


----------



## gecco (22. August 2011)

*AW: Längere Gewindeschrauben für Corsair H70 WK?*

Es sind leider Spezialgewinde die man normalerweise nur in England und Amerika verwendet!


*UNC - Unified Coarse Thread Series, Amerikanisches Einheits-Grobgewinde.*


http://www.gewinde-normen.de/unc-gewinde.html 
 N 6 - 32 UNC             0,138             3,505             2,77             32             0,794



http://pics.computerbase.de/3/0/5/8/4/5.jpg
http://techiser.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Corsair-H70-Radiator.jpg
Mit hinten Schrauben beilegen ist nicht da müsste man den schon festschweissen,weil man da nie im Leben dahinterkommt wenn man die Lüfter oder den Radi befestigen will!


----------



## gecco (5. September 2011)

*AW: Längere Gewindeschrauben für Corsair H70 WK?*

Gut das ich einen Bekannten habe der bei Harley Davidson arbeitet,und die nur solche Zollschrauben verbauen,aber ich hatte Glück weil er sonst normalerweise nicht so kleine hat,aber die waren im Set dabei!
Hab mir Innensechskantschrauben mit 4 mm Dicke und 90 mm Länge besorgt,und da ich die ersten 40 mm das metrische Gewinde runterschneiden kann weil ich ja nur 50 mm lange Schrauben benötige,kann ich dann auf den restlichen 50mm wo kein Gewinde ist das richtige Zoll Gewinde reinschneiden!
Gott sei Dank!!!


----------

